# The Parenting Forums



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

I have my wife to thank for introducing me to the topic of parenting and it's wealth of available information on the web. When she got pregnant for our first child in 2005, she spent a lot of time on Babycenter.com and many other websites where parenting is discussed. She also frequents a local hospital's parenting center near where we live.

Not fully realizing what I was getting into (being a parent for the first time), it took me longer to gain an interest in the topic, but I eventually did and it's something I read about more frequently these days. I'm not nearly as immersed in the parenting topic as my wife, so I learn most of the good stuff that has worked well for us from her.

We now have two children (our second born in 2007), and I'm learning that things that worked for the first don't necessarily work with the second.:scratchhead: It's amazing the different personalities they have.

So that's why I decided to start the parenting forums on Talk About Marriage. It gives us a place to share the dilemmas of being a parent in today's world.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

That is a great idea. I have children from 13 to 2 1/2 boys and girls. Although I managed to get through the early years I dread what the teenage years will bring. My oldest is special needs and I fear his ascent into teens less then those coming behind him.

draconis


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Chris. I look forward to it. For us, two boys 18 & 12.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

well chris just to help you along , it doesnt get easier as they grow up, when there older - they have those things called VOICES. lol,
oh and u have to SAVE - SAVE really hard. lol. they bleed you dry.


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

justean said:


> well chris just to help you along , it doesnt get easier as they grow up, when there older - they have those things called VOICES. lol,
> oh and u have to SAVE - SAVE really hard. lol. they bleed you dry.


Yes, that is true. :iagree:


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

Great idea, Chris! Thanks for adding the forum.

I have a 7 yr old boy. And a topic/issue that I think I'll add soon.


----------



## loobylou22 (Aug 14, 2008)

hi
i have a 3 1/2 year old son and am 3 months pregnant with my second child!
oh my good lord!!! cant believe am having another!


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

Let's see:

21 yr old girl - special needs. lives happily in town in a group home. Doing well and looking forward to her own apartment.

17 yr old male - mostly alive, part rock. we use him as furniture. leaves his room occasionally to forage in the fridge. Good babysitter and errand runner.

16 yr old male - social butterfly with lots of girl 'just friends'. useful for doing chores immediately before a date. has been known to get 12 loads of laundry done in an hour.

9 yr old girl - social butterfly and keeper of the rules for her brothers to follow. mostly ignored by the boys.

8 yr old boy - stubborn, wild, overachiever. Voted most likely to be seen swinging by the windows

5 yr old boy - bouncer of the crowd. Born a 40 yr old mercenary on vacation. Has been known to take down his 6'4" brother in a fight.

10 month old boy - happiest baby on earth. Nick named "into", cause well he is always.

Three dogs, two cats, two horses, six acres, two work at home parents.


----------

